# Mythical creatures.



## PitcherPerfect

Heyy - Thought I might share some of my drawings  Enjoyy! 

1st - Lionier (I really like this one )
2nd - Thate

3rd - And then what I'm gonna draw next, and more ideas or tips?! Thinking horns? and massive claws with bigger feet. 




4th - and a horse eye  which isn't mythical.


Thanks!


----------



## RELusion76

Excellent work, how long have you been drawing?


----------



## PitcherPerfect

On and off since I knew what a pencil was  I really love photoshop stuff too - here's one I've done recently


----------

